# Wohin mit Resourcen (Bilder, txt Dateien) im Application Client



## Deadalus (30. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem mit meiner JEE Anwendung. Die besteht aus einem EJB Container und einen CLI-Client. Im CLI Client greife ich auf ein par Dateien (ein paar txt und ein par jpg) zu. Diese würde ich gerne in den Projektpfad aufnehmen, sodass die Awendung funktioniert, ohne das die Dateien in einem bestimmten Pfad liegen müssen. 

Wo genau muss ich die Datei(en) hinkopieren? und wie lautet die Url um z.B. mit einem File Objekt darauf zuzugreifen?


----------



## FArt (30. Nov 2009)

verpacke die Ressourcen in einem JAR, lege das JAR in den Klassenpfad (des Clients). Über den Classloader kannst du Ressourcen aus dem Klassenpfad mit getResource oder getResoruceAsStream laden.
Die URL ergibt sich aus der Struktur der JARs.

Beispiele gibt es dazu massig hier im Forum und im Netz.


----------



## Deadalus (30. Nov 2009)

Ist es auch möglich die Resourcen direkt in die Jar des Application Clients zu packen?


----------



## FArt (30. Nov 2009)

Klar. Der Applikation ist es ja egal aus wie viel Verzeichnissen und Archiven der Klassenpfad erstellt wird.


----------

